
Old WiFi: $1 cup of coffee. New Mesh WiFi: $5 latte - steven
https://backchannel.com/a-gourmet-guide-to-wifi-b9a308e662a9#.r6poknza6
======
nerdponx
I'm actually happy you didn't use the original title: "A Gourmet Guide to
Wifi" because I wouldn't have clicked on it.

